# Toro 624 Power Shift stuck in reverse



## Bmach (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm new to this forum and hope to find some advice or answers. I just purchased a Toro 624 Power Shift for $50. Everything seems to be working properly except it only moves in reverse. It is also stuck in Power Shift. I did some research and found some posts on here with some similarities but also some differences. With that being said, I dropped the control box to see if all that jazz was rusted or stuck or if the linkage is goofed up. The springs had surface rust on them but all appeared to function as it should. Everything, from my inspection, was free moving and not hung up. I then started the machine up to see if moving the shift lever at the transmission linkage would allow it to function in the forward gears. It "drops" into all gears as you can feel it but this did not solve my issue. Actually as I shifted the machine from 1st to 4th gear the machine moves faster in reverse (1st gear is slow and 4th is moving pretty dang quick in reverse). I don't know why the machine is functioning this way unless the previous owner screw the tranny up if he tried servicing it. I'm pretty confused but hope it's a simple fix or something that isn't too pricey. 

The model number is 38510 and the serial number is 8003430.

I appreciate the assistance and your time in reading my post.


----------

